# Voice Recognition / Bluetooth



## at1234 (Sep 1, 2015)

Just got a second hand car from dealer and found that car voice recognition 
system just doesnot produce any sound on pressing the button on steering wheel. The overhead console has blinking orange light, the dashbaord reflects bluetooth mode but their is no sound. Any solution please?. This is for 2007 Sentra.


----------



## at1234 (Sep 1, 2015)

Any suggestion would be appreciated.


----------

